# Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...



## koifischfan (25. März 2010)

wenn ich ein Stück Folie von 6 x 5 Metern verwende?


----------



## kingman (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Hi (Vorname?)
Kannst du das genauer beschreiben ?


----------



## drwr (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Hallo,

wenn  Du uns noch sagst wie tief er ist und welche Form er hat ließe sich das ggfs. errechnen. Im übrigen gibt es ich glaube von Söll ein Set, das die Literzahl errechenen kann bei eingelassenem Teich ( ich meine auf Grund der Verdünnung ).
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## koifischfan (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Da muß ich kurz ausholen. ;-)

Wir haben als Teich einen versenkten Pool, faßt ca. 9000 Liter. Letztes Jahr hat uns jemand einige Kois angeschleppt. Diese Jahr möchte/muß ich erweitern.
Ich wollte also ein Stück Folie 6x5 kaufen, den Teich an einer Stelle 1 Meter öffnen und daran ansetzen.

Die Frage ist für mich, ob ich mit dieser Erweiterung den Fischen genug Lebensraum zur Verfügung stellen kann.


PS: Das Teichvolumen der Folie ist doch immer gleich, egal welche Tiefe.


----------



## drwr (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Hallo,

weiß ich wieviel Falten Du machst  

Ich kann ein Volumen nur in m3 berechnen dh. HöhexBreitexTiefe.
Aber die einfachste Lösung wenn noch kein Wasser drin ist häng einfach eine Wasseruhr an Deinen Gartenschlauch - sowas gibt es - und wenn er voll ist heißt das doch 9000 bisher + Menge lt. Wasseruhr.
Wäre schon wichtig zu wissen wenn Du mal was dosieren mußt Medikamente etc.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## koifischfan (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*



> Ich kann ein Volumen nur in m3 berechnen dh. HöhexBreitexTiefe.


Das kann ich auch.  Ich muß es aber vorher wissen.

Ich habe da eine Idee: Ich breite die Folie aus und ziehe die Ränder 10 Zentimeter hoch. Da ergibt sich doch ein Volumen, oder?
Ich muß rechnen gehen.


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Servus KFF (KoiFischFan)

Wenn ich jetzt das Folienstück zu einem Quader mit einem Meter höhe zusammenfalte ...
Ist die Fläche 4x3m ... bei einem Meter Höhe = 12m³ ... die Falten an den 4 Ecken mußt jetzt als Ver/Abschnitt dir weg denken.


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Dein Beispiel KFF =

Fläche = 2x10-600x2x10-500 === 580 x 480 x 10 = 2,784m³


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Also ganz kapiere ich das jetzt net ... hatte auch gedacht das das Volumen immer gleich ist 

Wenn ich jetzt noch den Verschnitt/Falten berechne ... so komm ich bei einem Meter Höhe auf 4m², jede Ecke 1m²
Das gleiche bei 10cm Höhe ... 4dm², jede Ecke 1dm²


----------



## koifischfan (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Na so eine Erweiterung wäre ja ein Witz. 

Finde ich doch eben in einem Versandhaus Folgendes:
Ausführung 1: 3 x 4 m, ca. 1700l
Ausführung 2: 4 x 4 m, ca. 2700l
Ausführung 3: 6 x 4 m, ca. 4800l
Ausführung 4: 8 x 6 m, ca. 12000l
Ausführung 5: 8 x 10 m, ca. 22500l
Litermengen bezogen auf 40 cm Wassertiefe.

Das kann ja nie hinhauen. 30dm * 40dm * 1dm (Höhe) sind ja gerade 1200 Liter. Wo haben die die restlichen 500 Liter untergebracht? Und 80dm * 100dm * 1dm = 8000 Liter???

Hier ist ein Denk-/Rechenfehler.
Mein Pool hat 4m Durchmesser bei 0,9m Tiefe. Wenn ich den mit Folie auskleide, brauche ich 4x4 Meter + 0,9m auf jeder Seite macht 5,8x5,8 Meter.
Laut obiger Rechnung 58dm x 58dm x 1dm = 3364 Liter. Definitiv falsch.
Wo ist der Fehler?


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Du hast einen Fehler drinn

"Ausführung 1: 3 x 4 m, ca. 1700l ...... Litermengen bezogen auf 40 cm Wassertiefe."

Du hast berechnet

"Das kann ja nie hinhauen. 30dm * 40dm * 1dm (Höhe) sind ja gerade 1200 Liter. Wo haben die die restlichen 500 Liter untergebracht?"

x 4dm... und nicht mal 1dm

Dann kommt aber 4800 Liter heraus


----------



## koifischfan (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Heißt das, du kauft nur die Folie für die Grundfläche. Die Ränder gibt es gegen Aufpreis? 

Ich habe noch keine Idee. Muß mir das mal aufmalen.


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Nö, so läuft das nicht ab ...

Man hebt die Grube aus ... mißt die Länge und Breite an der längsten und breitesten Stelle und gibt je 2x die Höhe dazu + den Überstand ....


----------



## koifischfan (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Man kann doch aber die Grube anhand der Größe einer Folie ausheben, oder?

Ich habe 4m Länge und 1,5m Tiefe. Das sind doch dann 6m. Auf der Poolseite brauche ich die Tiefe ja nicht dazurechnen. Die obere Breite sind 2m die untere 1m, Tiefe 1,5m.

Und wieviel Hektoliter ergebe das dann?


----------



## RKurzhals (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Hallo KFF (sorry) ,
ein Trapez mit 2,5/2 m Breite, und 4 m Höhe hat eine Grundfläche von 9 m². Gehst Du senkrecht in die Tiefe, dann hättest Du 13,5 m³ Wasservolumen. Bei einem gleichmäßigen Gefälle bis zur Mitte kommst Du auf ½ der Menge! 
Praktisch bist Du damit irgendwo "dazwischen".
Ich würde Helmuts Empfehlung nicht missachten, denn Du hast noch einen "kleinen" Denkfehler:
ein "welliges" bzw. "stufiges" Teichprofil hat leider mehr Folienbedarf als ein "gerades" bzw. stetig (im Sinner der Mathematik) verlaufendes.


----------



## laolamia (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

und wenn der rand nicht in waage ist darfst du auch noch was abziehen 
also loch nach folie bauen ist schwer, ich habs durch da ich ein ng komplettteich gekauft habe, folie in l form hihihih

habs immer mit schnuere ueberprueft. :smoki


----------



## Caillean (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Huhu Leute!



koifischfan schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Denk-/Rechenfehler.
> Mein Pool hat 4m Durchmesser bei 0,9m Tiefe. Wenn ich den mit Folie auskleide, brauche ich 4x4 Meter + 0,9m auf jeder Seite macht 5,8x5,8 Meter.
> Laut obiger Rechnung 58dm x 58dm x 1dm = 3364 Liter. Definitiv falsch.
> Wo ist der Fehler?



Wenn du das Volumen von deinem Pool erechnest kommst du auf 12,56 m³, was 12.560 Litern entspricht. Formel => Flächeninhalt = Pi * Radius²

Wenn du nun die Folie nimmst, darst du nicht 5,8x5,8x0,1 rechnen... sondern: 4mx4mx0,9m, womit du auf 14.400 Litern kommen würdest... klar, da kommt mehr raus, weil die Folie im Kreis ja doppelt gelegt werden muss und somit Verluste hat.

Bei den 3x4 Metern aus dem Geschäft, müsste man zuerst mal 2,2m x 3,2m x 0,4m berechnen, denn die 0,4m, die wir in die Höhe gehen müssen von der Breite und Länge abgezogen werden. Wobei ich hier dann auf stolze 2816 Liter komme und nicht auf 1.700  Das könnte aber daran liegen, weil ich nicht weiß, wie viel die als Abzug annehmen, was für den Rand drauf geht... bei effektiv ca. 1,6m x 2,7m x 0,4m kommen dann 1728 Liter raus, womit der Rand jetzt auf die schnelle einen Verlust von insgesamt 0,6m auf der kurzen Seite und ingesamt 0,5m auf der langen Seite bringen würde.

Also mit 6m x 5m und einer Höhe von 1,3m würdest du auf 3,4m x 2,4m x 1,3 m kommen, was ca. 10.608 Liter wären - allerdings sind hier noch keine Folienverluste am Rand mit eingerechnet und das Teich müsste rechteckig werden... 

Das Volumen ist genau genommen auch immer gleich, allerdings ergeben sich bei der Teichfolie bei eckigen Teichen immer Verluste => umso Tiefer der Teich, umso mehr Überschuss bleibt an den Ecken = weniger Wasser. 

Eine Teichfolie mit 3x4 Metern kann ich ja nicht mit 3m x 4m x 1m berechnen, wie auf der ersten Seite geschrieben, dann hätte ich eine ursprüngliche Folie von 5x6 Meter zur Verfügung gehabt.
Bei einer Folie mit 3x4 Meter und einer gewünschten Tiefe von 1m ergibt sich folgendes: 1m x 2m x 1m, was 2.000 Liter entspricht (ohne Verluste am Rand).
Bei einer gewünschten Wassertiefe von 0,4m würden ohne Verluste am Rand gleich ganze 2800 Liter reinpassen, siehe oben 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte etwas mathematische Klarheit schafften... 

Andersrum gesagt, brauch man für ein Trapez mit 4m Länge, 2m breiteste Seite und 1,5m Tiefe eine Folie von 7m x 5m + den Überstand am Rand. Wie viel Wasser dann da reinpasst hat dir Rolf ja schon ausgerechnet


----------



## Wild (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*



koifischfan schrieb:


> PS: Das Teichvolumen der Folie ist doch immer gleich, egal welche Tiefe.



Hallo,
das ist beileibe nicht so. Das Volumen ändert sich mit der Form. Das größte Volumen bekommst du sicher wenn du deinen Teich würfelförmig baust, was aber nicht empfohlen werden kann  (passt ja auch nicht zu den Folienmaßen).
Das Volumen muss im Verhältnis zur Oberfläche des betreffenden Körpers untersucht werden.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Inken (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*



Wild schrieb:


> das ist beileibe nicht so. Das Volumen ändert sich mit der Form. Das Volumen muss im Verhältnis zur Oberfläche des betreffenden Körpers untersucht werden.



Ganz genau!

Okay, ich habe Mathematik nach der 12. Klasse abgewählt, aber das blieb mir noch in Erinnerung:



> Die Kugel hat die kleinste Oberfläche von allen Körpern mit einem vorgegebenen Volumen. Von allen Körpern mit vorgegebenen Flächeninhalt umschließt sie das größte Volumen



Quelle

Wenn deine Oberfläche also vorgegeben ist, solltest du die Form einer Halbkugel wählen, um das größtmögliche Volumen zu erreichen. Bloß wer macht das bei einem Gartenteich.. 

Just my two cents zur These: _Der Inhalt einer vorgegebenen Fläche ist immer der gleiche._ Jetzt halt ich mich wieder raus.. 

Weitermachen!


----------



## ammerseeteich (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Guten Morgen Leute,

Ausführung1: 3x4 
jede Seite 0,4 hoch ergibt Höhe 0,4m x Breite 2,2m x Länge 3,2m = 2816Liter
Alles bei einem Quader!
Dei Teich hat bestimmt keine Quaderform, Ecken müssen abgezogen werden, da sie sich ja zusammenfalten und einen gewissen Rand, der plan aufliegt, muss man auch noch abziehen. Kommt also in etwa hin.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Eugen (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Hi namensloser

Ich bin ja für Denksportaufgaben immer zu haben.
Aber das ist Mathematik der 8. oder 9.Klasse. 
Ich sag nur: Volumenberechnung von geometrischen Körpern.


----------



## koifischfan (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

@Eugen
Liest du von Anfang an mit? Es geht nicht um die Volumenberechnung eines Teiches.

Die Frage ist: Um wieviel Liter wird der Teich größer bzw. Liter faßt ein Teich, wenn ich eine Folie mit 6 x 5 Metern einsetze.
Ich möchte einen 9000 Liter-Pool erweitern und im Endergebnis auf 15-18 Tausend Liter kommen.
Die Literangaben im Posting #10 sind ja auf irgendeiner Basis entstanden.

Vielleicht sollte man sich mit Try-and-Error der Größe nähern.


----------



## luko1662 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Namensloser Grüß Dich

Noch einfacher!!!
Nimm einach ein weniig mehr Folie, (erbsenzählerei)
oder hol dir ne´palette zement !


----------



## Eugen (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Hi namensloser,

1.hab ich sehr wohl von beginn an mitgelesen
und 
2.ist deine Frage "Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich"
na wenn das keine Volumenberechnung ist


----------



## Christine (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Warum gräbst Du das Loch nicht so, wie Du den Teich haben willst, misst es richtig aus und kaufst Dir eine passende Folie. Dann weißt Du auch, was dich im Erdreich noch alles erwartet und brauchst keine Angst zu haben, daß Dir am Schluß irgendwo 10 cm fehlen. Alles andere ist in meinen Augen Kinderkram.


----------



## Caillean (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Hat denn jemand mal meine ausgiebigen Berechnungen von heute morgen gelesen? Hab mir echt Mühe gegeben, weil ich so Aufgaben ja liebe  Aber irgendwie scheint sie keinem aufzufallen


----------



## koifischfan (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Genau dafür möchte ich mich bei dir sehr bedanken. Das muß ich mir erst noch mal in Ruhe durchlesen.
Ich brauche ja gar keine genauen Angaben. Mir ist völlig wurscht, ob es 7, 8, 9 oder 10 Kubik sind. Die Berechnung zeigt aber, daß ich mich im richtigen Bereich bewege.

..., weil ich ein Reststück 6 x 5 Meter bekommen kann. Darum.

Nochmals ein Dankeschön für die konstruktiven Antworten.


PS:


> Also mit 6m x 5m und einer Höhe von 1,3m würdest du auf 3,4m x 2,4m x 1,3 m kommen, was ca. 10.608 Liter wären


Da ich auf der Poolseite nichts zugeben muß, sollte ich auf zirka 4,7m x 2,4m kommen. Davon geht aber noch der Rand ab.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*



koifischfan schrieb:


> ..., weil ich ein Reststück 6 x 5 Meter bekommen kann. Darum..




:beten sorry,.. Geiz ist geil.,...

ich kann niemals verstehen, dass jemand ein Koi-Hobby anfagen will,.. und schon bei einem "Kleckerbetrag" wie für die Folie sparen will...

Kalkulier besser auch den Filter und die Pumpenleistung (Strom),.. als Kostenbeitrag,..
da ist die Folie quasi "geschenkt",..
auch deine 90cm "am Pool" sehe ich eher als Tiefe "Grenzwertig",..  das wird in einem schönem warmen Sommer ne richtig schöne warme Suppe. 

PS: ich liebe Pflanzen,..   
mfG. Micha


----------



## koifischfan (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Liter faßt der Teich, ...*

Es ist schon interessant, wieviele Antworten am Thema völlig vorbeigehen.

Seit über dreißig Jahren habe ich mit Fischen zu tun, seit zehn Jahren einen Teich. Und ich muß mich jetzt für meine Frage rechtfertigen?


----------

